# Aspire Mini Nautilus Leaking/Flooding



## LFC (19/12/14)

Looking for some advice to prevent e-liquid buildup in my aMN.

Running the standard 1.8Ω BVC on an Eleaf iStick.

Feels like i am inhaling juice with some pulls, if that makes sense, every now and then i clean the tip and top hardware and it has traces of juice on it, sometimes quite alot.

So far i have used Vape King juices VK4/Berry Blaze (50/50) 12mg and Twisp juices 18mg with similar results.

What am I doing wrong? Would suck if is this something I have to live with 

Thanks


----------



## Paulie (19/12/14)

LFC said:


> Looking for some advice to prevent e-liquid buildup in my aMN.
> 
> Running the standard 1.8Ω BVC on an Eleaf iStick.
> 
> ...


Hi,

From my experience with the Mini is every day if im using anything that is not high in vg you need to take off the drip tip and clean off the excess juice it gathers under there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (19/12/14)

When you fill the tank, are you sure there is not juice running into the chimney?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LFC (19/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> When you fill the tank, are you sure there is not juice running into the chimney?


Yeah i keep the tank tilted and fill against the side wall


----------



## LFC (19/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Hi,
> 
> From my experience with the Mini is every day if im using anything that is not high in vg you need to take off the drip tip and clean off the excess juice it gathers under there.


Oh no 

Tx


----------



## Dubz (19/12/14)

Remove the coil from the base, cover it with tissue paper and blow into the top of the coil. This will remove excess juice from the coil. Also try to use higher VG base juices as mentioned above.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (19/12/14)

LFC said:


> Oh no
> 
> Tx




What i can tell you is that this happens with 90% of the clearomisers out there so dont fret

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LFC (19/12/14)

Dubz said:


> Remove the coil from the base, cover it with tissue paper and blow into the top of the coil. This will remove excess juice from the coil. Also try to use higher VG base juices as mentioned above.


Tx will try this. Any idea what ratio Twisp juices are? They seem thicker than most.



paulph201 said:


> What i can tell you is that this happens with 90% of the clearomisers out there so dont fret


Tx bud


----------



## Ollie (19/12/14)

whatalotigot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Since iv gotten into dripping iv been looking for sony vtc 4/5 or similar, I like to build coils and cloud chase and cant do that with E-fest. I need to build in the 0.05 area. Who has or where can i order from to get batteries capable??
> 
> Thanks





LFC said:


> Looking for some advice to prevent e-liquid buildup in my aMN.
> 
> Running the standard 1.8Ω BVC on an Eleaf iStick.
> 
> ...



Mine does the exact same thing @LFC 

I just pull it apart and give it a nice clean in hot water, put it back together and vape on.

and dont worry, like @paulph201 said, it happens to 90% of clearo's out there.


----------



## LFC (19/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Mine does the exact same thing @LFC
> 
> I just pull it apart and give it a nice clean in hot water, put it back together and vape on.
> 
> and dont worry, like @paulph201 said, it happens to 90% of clearo's out there.


Thanks for confirming, glad its not a user problem , will have to adapt, I just love the flavour from this tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (19/12/14)

LFC said:


> Thanks for confirming, glad its not a user problem , will have to adapt, I just love the flavour from this tank



The best on the market bro, enjoy it!!!


----------



## KB_314 (19/12/14)

This also helps a little - keep inhaling (bout half a second) after you release the fire button. This just makes sure you have inhaled all the vapour leaving none (or far less) to condensate in the drip tip.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/12/14)

KB_314 said:


> This also helps a little - keep inhaling (bout half a second) after you release the fire button. This just makes sure you have inhaled all the vapour leaving none (or far less) to condensate in the drip tip.


i.e. suck it dry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (19/12/14)

Yip can confirm mine does it to, so does my Kangertech protank 2 and 3 and just about every other clearo I have tried in the past. I don't think its as much leaking as steam buildup on the inside of the chimney.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LFC (3/1/15)

Been doing some digging and found the following regarding the iStick:

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...istick-easy-mean-rms-conversion-formulas.html

The iStick displays mean values as opposed to rms on most other devices.

I have set the iStick between 3.4 to 3.8v and it seems to work much better with the aMN, less gurgling, spitting, etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

LFC said:


> Been doing some digging and found the following regarding the iStick:
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...istick-easy-mean-rms-conversion-formulas.html
> 
> ...


What power settings did you have it on before?


----------



## LFC (3/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> What power settings did you have it on before?


4.3 to 4.8v


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

LFC said:


> 4.3 to 4.8v


I run mine in wattage mode between 7 & 9 watts with the same 1.8ohm coils without any issues. I guess this is personal though and depends on the juice you're using. I had one of my recent converts come and see me the other day, she had 6mg skyblue frostbite in the mini set at 15W, made my eyes water 

So I guess the key is to play with it, change the power and airflow settings from time to time and vape it for a while, learn how these settings change the vape and how it effects the coil, flavour and cloud production. Find your own comfort zone.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I had one of my recent converts come and see me the other day, she had 6mg skyblue frostbite in the mini set at 15W, made my eyes water



Eek! 

Frostbite kicks like a mule, I wouldn't even want to be in the same room as that setup


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Eek!
> 
> Frostbite kicks like a mule, I wouldn't even want to be in the same room as that setup


I know right, I was chugging away at some 18mg 'nilla custard on a mech powered 0.5 ohm para coil when she came in, had to hold my pose when I tried that frostbite.... some folks are hardcore man, and she's only been vaping for about a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

that will cure ring sting... orally

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

@LFC i forgot to mention, when you're inhaling try not to pull too hard, that causes more juice to be pulled into the coil. When you draw try to pull only hard enough to let the vapour flow into your airways, if you find it too tight try the next biggest airflow option.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Derick (4/1/15)

Good trick I learnt from a @TangoCharlie, you turn your whole device upside down and fire it, the vapour, heat and gravity force all the gurgly liquid to the tip of your driptip, you can then shake it out, or dab it with some papertowels - then vape gurgle free again

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Robert Howes (4/1/15)

Hi LFC
In the early stages of my vaping journey I almost exclusively used the Nautilus tanks for everyday vaping. I became so frustrated with the type of thing you have explained that I nearly went back to stinkies but thanks to the good guidance on this forum I was introduced to BF and RDA's. I have stripped and cleaned so many Nautilus tanks I think I could do it blind folded. Unfortunately in my experience once you start having problems with them they just snowball and the whole experience can get rather frustrating regardless if it is an authentic aspire product or a clone, the clones just seem to happen sooner.
It may or may not help but I will share what I learnt:
Use higher VG juices for the reasons mentioned above and also because higher PG juices tend to soften the rubber seals and it becomes easy to pinch the rubber when tightening. Check to see if there is no damage to the seal, if there is throw the base away, I hunted high and low for spare seals and never had any joy


Secondly after a bit of use with regular stress from loosening and tightening the tank to fill and clean the machine pressed fitting do come loose. There is no O-ring on the connection shown below and after time all the tanks I have had this does become loose and could become responsible for small amounts of juice getting into the chimney. Some may not agree but I used a very small amount of Vaseline to improve the seal on this connection and it worked for me. 


Also the very same chimney is a 2 piece press fitted chimney (god alone knows why). Fortunately this fitting does have a silicone )-ring to prevent any leaking but again with time and the constant stress from tightening and loosening this O-ring can wear. I used a very small amount of marine silicone to ensure this seal was 100% 


I hope the above helps a little. Gurgling tanks are the pits and I am sure the cause of many to give up their journey. Persevere, experiment and follow these forums as there is heaps of information and lots of experienced vapers only to happy to assist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TangoCharlie (4/1/15)

Derick said:


> Good trick I learnt from a @TangoCharlie, you turn your whole device upside down and fire it, the vapour, heat and gravity force all the gurgly liquid to the tip of your driptip, you can then shake it out, or dab it with some papertowels - then vape gurgle free again



This should only be done once or twice to clear out excess liquid. If you having to do this more times you should look at a potential issue with the atomizer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LFC (5/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Hi LFC
> In the early stages of my vaping journey I almost exclusively used the Nautilus tanks for everyday vaping. I became so frustrated with the type of thing you have explained that I nearly went back to stinkies but thanks to the good guidance on this forum I was introduced to BF and RDA's. I have stripped and cleaned so many Nautilus tanks I think I could do it blind folded. Unfortunately in my experience once you start having problems with them they just snowball and the whole experience can get rather frustrating regardless if it is an authentic aspire product or a clone, the clones just seem to happen sooner.
> It may or may not help but I will share what I learnt:
> Use higher VG juices for the reasons mentioned above and also because higher PG juices tend to soften the rubber seals and it becomes easy to pinch the rubber when tightening. Check to see if there is no damage to the seal, if there is throw the base away, I hunted high and low for spare seals and never had any joy
> ...


Robert, thanks for the detailed reply! Will keep trying but might be looking at another tank soon!


----------



## JW Flynn (5/1/15)

to be honest, with my experience on the mini nautilus (authentic) it leaked a bit and only once, on the instructions and all the reviews they recommend you fasten the coil by hand, this was an issue for me, when you do that it is as if the rubber seal at the bottom of the coil does not get fasten tight enough and it does not seal as intended.. I have since the one time it happened fastened mine with long nose pliers, careful not to bend it out of shape... This works like a charm for me, never had it leaking again...

The nautilus is in my opinion one of the best tank atomisers you will find.. absolutely love it, especially with BVC (Bottom Vertical Coil) coil, dont get BDC (Bottom Dual Coil) coils if you ever run out!! the BVC coils are better 

Hope you get is sorted man  enjoy vaping

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LFC (5/1/15)

JW Flynn said:


> to be honest, with my experience on the mini nautilus (authentic) it leaked a bit and only once, on the instructions and all the reviews they recommend you fasten the coil by hand, this was an issue for me, when you do that it is as if the rubber seal at the bottom of the coil does not get fasten tight enough and it does not seal as intended.. I have since the one time it happened fastened mine with long nose pliers, careful not to bend it out of shape... This works like a charm for me, never had it leaking again...


I suspected this as the chimney is always full of liquid when i remove the coil. Will try your suggestion.

Only issue I have is to open this thing when it sits tight, real pita to unscrew.


----------

